# Trophy Ridge Drop Slide,and Micro Alpha V3



## 2nd_Shot (Feb 24, 2010)

I have the V3 also and love it. Thought about going to the V5 but do not like the G G R G G pin configuration. If they where going to use just two colors they should of altranated them G R G R G. As they are it would be real easy is the heat of the hunt to mix up green pins.


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*sights*

i were glasses,but with the brightness of these pins i could see them with out my glasses .brightess pins i have seen on the tr sights.JIM


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*Alpha v3*

here is the sight


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

2nd_Shot said:


> I have the V3 also and love it. Thought about going to the V5 but do not like the G G R G G pin configuration. If they where going to use just two colors they should of altranated them G R G R G. As they are it would be real easy is the heat of the hunt to mix up green pins.


This was done on purpose, it allows INSTANT recognition of your middle distance sight pin, allowing you to find your correct pin that much faster. 

deer man; thanks for the review! There is no doubt the quality of Trophy Ridge has skyrocketed from the old days - and the more people like you put the word out, the better!

Dan Shultz
Trophy Ridge Pro Staff


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

I just got the Micro Alpha V3 and I love it! Awesome sight!


----------

